# EME Slip Ons?



## MapleLeaf4Evr (29 May 2007)

So I found out today that the 2LT's that I thought I had been saluting for the past two weeks have actually been unqualified Ptes.  This morning, I was walking down the sidewalk in Borden near PRETC and I saw someone walking toward me wearing an EME capbadge.  As he got closer, I saw a single, thick, blueish-green bar across his slip on (Too green for airforce thread and too blue for army thread).  After I saluted him, he proceeded to explain to me that he wasn't an officer (which explained why he was wearing the EME capbadge), but that his slip on indicated that he was an EME in training.  I don't know if I just missed the memo or what, but I've never seen anything like this before.  As far as I know, this is the only trade that I have seen that indicates on their slip on that they are unqualified.  And, if it is necessary to show that someone is unqualified, isn't there something less confusing to put on a slip on than a 2LT bar?  To me, it looked nearly identical to a 2LT slip on except for its wierd colour and that the bar was closer to the unit identifer text at the bottom of the slip on than a 2LT slip on.  I feel a little foolish now.  Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## JVJA (29 May 2007)

Thats the "Green Monster"   It is a green stripe on the slip-on that is worn by unqualified tradesmen at CFSEME.  As far as I know, its roots go back to the early fifties - maybe a bit before.  (Maybe back to 1944 when the branch was formed?)


----------



## MapleLeaf4Evr (29 May 2007)

I learn something new everyday.  Thanks


----------



## Blackadder1916 (30 May 2007)

Green Monster?  Wasn't that what they called Apprentices (Boy Soldiers)?   As much as I would be pleased to see it, surely the CF hasn't reinstituted that.

http://www.magma.ca/~rccs5sqn/history.html


> All Apprentices wore the same uniform as the "Regular Force" personnel with the exception that a prominent Green (Flash) Cloth Tape was mounted on each epaulette.


http://members.shaw.ca/ltsandwith/


> The Apprentice program recruited people between the age of 16 to 17 years old only into a program of two years of combined military and academic training followed by five years of active duty. We were required to wear a Green strip or flash on our applets to distinguish us from the regular forces during this two year period, hence the word Green. At the age of 16, yes we were often considered to be Monsters (what parent hasn't sometimes thought this of their own offspring) and at the age of 16, we weren't fully grown yet so the word Little could be applied as well! The term Little Green Monster or Green Monster was often heard over the years and we are still referred to this way even today many years after the program was shut down in 1967.



There are even some on this means  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22010/post-456622.html#msg456622


----------



## MapleLeaf4Evr (30 May 2007)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Green Monster?  Wasn't that what they called Apprentices (Boy Soldiers)?   As much as I would be pleased to see it, surely the CF hasn't reinstituted that.



The soldiers that I saw wearing the stripe were Reg F EME candidates and were well in their 20's.  To me, it looks like this is just something that carries on the history of the apprentice.


----------



## Wookilar (30 May 2007)

The Green Monsters were "out of fashion" at CFSEME for a few years. I can't give you exact dates, but they were not used when I was there on my 3's in '93, or my 5's in '97, but they were being worn again when I was in Borden for my LAV III course in '00 (or was it '01?).

Wook


----------



## Kilroy (3 Feb 2008)

Also, if I remember correctly, "Green Monster' was  the name of an EME newsletter a long time ago. (or something to that effect)  Any old EME guys remember this, can clarify it for me??


----------

